# Braunes Teichwasser im letzten Sommer



## Holli (20. Nov. 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
bin neu im Forum und hoffe nun auf Eure Erfahrung,vielleicht habt Ihr ja in der Vergangenheit schon ähnliche Probleme gehabt. Unser Teich ist 10 Jahre alt (Folie), hat eine gute und fest verwachsene Randbepflanzung und ein Volumen von etwa 10 000 l. Wegen des guten Appetits zweier Kois fehltees aber an genügend Schwimmpflanzen (__ Wasserpest). Die wurden - wie auch die Seerosentriebe - fast völlig "abgeweidet".
Vor ein paar Jahren wurde der viel zu hohe (Gold-)Fischbestand auf nun 2 Kois und einen __ Goldfisch-__ Schleierschwanz- Mischling reduziert. Seit 2 Jahren ist ein Gardena- Filter F12000 mit UV-Lampe in Betrieb. 
Nach dem Erst-Einsatz des Filters im Vorjahr war das Wasser nach etwa 2 Monaten ganz klar, so auch in diesem Frühsommer. Dann setzte etwa Anfang Juli eine Braunfärbung des Wassers ein, ohne dass am oder im Teich etwas verändert wurde. Algen und (nennenswerter) Schlamm waren nicht vorhanden. Eine Wasserprobe im Glas schien klar wie Leitungswasser zu sein, aber im Teich betrug die Sehtiefe nur etwa 30 cm.
Der pH-Wert 7,5 - 8, die Karbonathärte von etwa 10 und die Gesamthärte 5 waren okay, Nitrate/Nitrite 0.
Ein Durchflusstest über 6 Stunden durch ein weißes Leinentuch ergab zwar eine intensive Braunfärbung des Stoffes, zeigte aber keine festen Bestandteile im Tuch (nur feinste Teilchen, praktisch Staub).
Ich war ratlos, hatte so etwas noch nie erlebt. 
Mit Beginn der kalten Jahreszeit wurde das Wasser zusehends klarer, Anfang Nonember konnte ich den Filter ausschalten. An den Filterelementen zeigte sich kaum sichtbarer Schmutz, beim säubern der Filtermatten im Wassereimer wurde das Wasser aber sofort braun. Nun fürchte ich, dass im Frühjahr das gleiche "Elend" von vorn beginnt, zumal sich am Teichgrund dieser braune Feinstschlamm zu sammeln scheint. 
Vielleicht habt Ihr eine Erklärung?
Wäre schön, Eure Meinung zu hören.

Gruss eines Ratlosen.


----------



## MeneMeiner (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Braunes Teichwasser im letzten Sommer*

Hallo Holli,

aus welcher Quelle füllst du dein Wasser auf (durch Verdunstung und / oder nach Teilwasserwechseln)?

Ist die Kapillarsperre noch in Ordnung?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Holli (21. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Braunes Teichwasser im letzten Sommer*

Hallo Thomas,
nachgefüllt wird je nach vorhandenem pH-Wert mit Regenwasser oder Trinkwasser (Quellwasser, aber sehr kalkhaltig).
Kapillarsperre ist in Ordnung, wird auch regelmäßig überprüft.
Bleibst Du weiter am Ball?
Gruß Holger


----------



## Badener (21. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Braunes Teichwasser im letzten Sommer*

Hallo Holger,
lass mal das Quellwasser auf den Eisengehalt untersuchen.
Meine Schwester hatte Ihren Pool mit Brunnenwasser gefüllt, dann Sauerstofftabletten rein.
Am nächsten Morgen eine super braune Brühe.
Es stellt sich heraus, dass das Brunnenwasser einen sehr hohen Eisengehalt hat. Beim Kontakt mit der Luft oxidiert es dann und wird rostbraun.


----------



## fleur (21. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Braunes Teichwasser im letzten Sommer*



			
				Holli schrieb:
			
		

> nur feinste Teilchen, praktisch Staub
> zumal sich am Teichgrund dieser braune Feinstschlamm zu sammeln scheint.



Hallo Holger,

Könnte es sich dabei um *Mulm* handeln ??  

beste Grüße
Carin (i.A. von fleur, der es auch nicht genau weiß)


----------



## gerd5000 (21. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Braunes Teichwasser im letzten Sommer*

Hallo Holli.
Ich habe das gleiche Problem, habe aber erst jetzt, nach mehreren Jahren die Ursache gefunden. Ist es bei Dir auch so? Als ob man durch ein Glas Tee schaut oder durch eine Sonnenbrille.
Ursache dafür ist bei mir die Möglichkeit, daß bei starkem Regen das Wasser auf dem Rasen nicht so schnell versickern kann und von da aus in den Teich läuft. Ich werde dort jetzt einen Wall rumlegen. 
Dieser Regen spült Nährstoffe aus dem Boden und reichert damit das Teichwasser an. Das es Nährstoffe (Phosphate) sind, die das Wasser braun einfärben habe ich heraus gefunden, in dem ich einen Eiweißabschäumer installiert habe. (Ich habe einen Febi Turbocleaner) Dieser Abschäumer brachte eine tiefbraune Brühe heraus. Nach 14 Tagen hatte ein Fisch auf dem Grund die gleiche Farbe wie an der Oberfläche. Mit anderen Worten: das Wasser war klar ohne brauntönung. 
Bei mir kommt der hohe Phosphatanteil auch von Überbesatz und Fütterung.
Im Winter hatte ich auch immer klareres Wasser, weil keine Fütterung.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Berndt (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Braunes Teichwasser im letzten Sommer*

Hallo, Holger!

Ich hatte heuer (mein Teich, ca 70 m³, ohne Fische, ist im 4. Jahr) dasselbe Problem. 
Kaum Mulm, schlechtes Pflanzenwachstum, Braunfärbung des Wassers. 

Lies diesen Artikel Die Ausnahmeentwicklung von   A l g e n  im Frühjahr 2007 
Vielleicht ist das die Erklärung.....und nächstes Jahr ist alles wieder gut.....

Grüße Berndt


----------



## Holli (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Braunes Teichwasser im letzten Sommer*

Hallo Ihr, die sich mit meinem Problem beschäftigt haben!

Erst einmal danke für die interessanten Hinweise und Meinungen. Werde all den Tipps in der nächsten Zeit nachgehen. Im Moment herrscht ja wegen der niedrigen Wassertemperatur "Frieden".
Berndt, Dein Artikel "Die Ausnahmeentwicklung..." hat ist hochinteressant und hat mir schwer zu denken gegeben, stellt er doch den Einsatz von Kreiselpumpen im Teich generell in Frage. Wie bei allen Untersuchungen dieser Art gibt es hier sicher Meinungen und Gegenmeinungen. 
Auch mein Teichwasser war ja relativ klar ohne Filterbetrieb, bis die Kois sämtliche Pflanzen vertilgten. Nun nahmen wahrscheinlich die Nährstoffe dramatisch zu - dann wurde ein Filter angeschafft - im zweiten Jahr braunes Wasser. Interessant, das KÖNNTE es sein. Was sagen denn andere Teichfreunde mit Filtererfahrung dazu?
Wenn es mir gelingt, ein aussagefähiges Foto zu schießen, stelle ich es mal ins Forum.

Herzliche Grüße aus dem kalten Oberfranken,
Holger.


----------



## MeneMeiner (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Braunes Teichwasser im letzten Sommer*

Hallo Holger,

also die Pumpe würde ich erst mal nicht in die Reihe der Verdächtigen stellen (dafür bzw. dagegen gibt es zu viele Gegenbeispiele). Die anderen hier genannten möglichen Ursachen sollten aber näher ab- bzw. eingegrenzt werden. Betreibe aber bitte keinen übereilten Aktionismus, denn der kann nur mehr schaden als nützen. Im Moment kannst du sowieso - außer Grübeln - kaum etwas tun. Warte bis zum kommenden Frühjahr, beobachte und sammle Informationen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MeneMeiner (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Braunes Teichwasser im letzten Sommer*

Nachtrag,

die normalen (weichen) Wasserpflanzen werden von Kois ja anscheindend sehr geliebt   aber Seerosen (stark nährstoffzehrend!) und Ufer-, bzw. Sumpfzonenpflanzen (so auch bei einigen Bekannten von mir) haben durchaus eine gute Chance.

Gruß
Thomas


----------

